# Period then spotting then positive test.



## Tina25

Hi, basically I had a miscarriage at the end of June this year and have recently started trying again. I thought we where unlucky this month as I came on my period on 16/09 for three days. It was light but nothing unusual. Then three days ago I started light spotting. Today I took a pregnancy test and it came up positive. I've had no bad pains or cramps, not even thru my period. I don't know if I should get my hopes up or prepare for another possible miscarriage. 
Thanks.


----------



## Smokey_Bandit

Hi, Sorry to hear about the misscariage earlier this year, I know they are very usetting. I've had the same thing, very light period for only 3 days, no cramps or anything either. which is really unusal for me. I would say at this time its probably best you goto your doctor, get the pregnancy confirmed, just to be on the safe side. Hopefully Everything goes well for you and Congrats on the positive :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sorry about your earlier MC. I know how awful that can be. Congrats on getting back to TTC so quickly! :thumbup:

This info might help you (I'll try to make as much sense as possible!): 

Short periods, light periods, and spotting can occur at your normal AF time even if you have conceived. This happens because of falling progesterone levels. When you ovulate, an egg is released from a follicle in the ovary. After the egg departs, the follicle remains active and produces progesterone for about 14 days, give or take (whatever the length of your luteal phase). If the egg does not get fertilized, the follicle dies, progesterone level falls, and you start your period. If the egg is fertilized and implants, it signals to the follicle to keep on producing progesterone to keep you from starting your period. However, in some case, the egg takes its sweet time about implanting and does not send the signal to the follicle as early as would normally occur. Not having received a full signal to keep producing progesterone, the follicle begins the process of shutting down (starting your period), yet at the same time, the egg, now implanted, sends word that you are in fact the proud owner of one fertilized egg! This causes the follicle to up the production of progesterone again, eventually stopping the spotting and getting everything ready for pregnancy. The duration and flow of your spotting/light period is determined by how late the egg actually implanted. Once signaled to stay active, the follicle will continue regulating progesterone levels until the placenta begins establishing itself and your HCG level rises. 

Also: Some women are known to spot (while pregnant) around the time they would normally ovulate or menstruate, especially towards the begining of pregnancy. This is generally pretty darn harmless and not a big deal. --However--, you should definitely head to your doc, as any bleeding while pregnant should be checked out just in case. 

Btw: Congrats on your :bfp: !!!!!! Sending LOTS of :dust: your way! :flower: Good luck, hunny! :hugs:


----------



## tupi

i think you're pregnant


----------



## alspals13

So a similar thing happened to me and I never spot before my period and my period was pretty light. I took an HPT the day after my period was done and it was BFN and my temp's are in the 97's (first month temping so I dont know what normal is). Do you think there is a chance I am pregnant and tested too early after my period or is that just a stupid thought?!?!


----------



## Etoiles

I was disappointed when the :witch: visited two day early because I felt like I didn't even get a chance to take a test but I have a reason to now! I think I will take one every month (cheap test from the $1 store) just to let myself know for sure!

I did have the :witch: visit but she came extremely early (5 days earlier than last month, two days earlier than the month before that) and only stayed 2 days and normally stays 4 days so it was different than normal.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I used to be an OB nurse. I had an OB tell me that 25% of his patients bled during the early stages of pregnant. While it is not the norm, it happens often and those women carry on to have healthy pregnancies.

You could call your doctor and get him/her to check your hormone levels and make sure they are rising.


----------



## babyandmex3

You're definitely pregnant, I finished a four day period a day before my 2nd BFP! :D


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I had this happen last week. I had 5 days bleeding first two days where kinda heavy, than it stopped nothing, than went to spotting. No flow. I still have not had a full blow positive test. But, congrats to you! Its possible for it to happen.


----------



## Tina25

Thank you so much ladies!!!! I've taken another test to be sure and it's positive again so off to the doctors on Monday.


----------



## dianamherrera

Hm, wonder if I should go ahead and test then. I had an unusually light AF with no cramps. Very unusual for me. I shrugged it off and just assumed it was the agnus castus.


----------



## Tina25

dianamherrera said:


> Hm, wonder if I should go ahead and test then. I had an unusually light AF with no cramps. Very unusual for me. I shrugged it off and just assumed it was the agnus castus.

A test wouldn't hurt, atleast then it may stop a little wondering. Good luck :flower:


----------



## x Helen x

Just found this post and it has given me a little hope...

I was SO sure I was pregnant this month, I have been peeing more frequently and had a lump in my throat the last two days (bit like heartburn?) as well as increased appetite. On Monday night I had what I was so sure was implantation bleeding, which is what had me convinced this was the real deal. I've also had higher than normal temperatures (over 37 degrees) and hot flushes for the last few days and again today.

Well today AF came... so is there a chance that despite this there is a chance that I could still be pregnant? Or do you think I'm giving myself false hope? I did a hpt this morning and it was bfn :(


----------



## CuddleBunny

Wow thank you Pinksprinkles for that info! Learn something new every day! :)

To OP: Congrats on your :bfp:! I would relax and take it easy and then visit your doc and tell him/her about the bleeding and your concerns. I am sure everything is fine :flower:


----------



## Tina25

Thanks for all the positive replies ladies. 
I went to the doctors and he said even with what I thought was a period and spotting it's unlikely I'd have a positive test result if I had miscarried. He has booked me for an early scan next week. 
But saying that I'm still spotting and I do get slight twinges of pain, nothing major but during that time my spotting goes from brown to red. So still very worried now.


----------



## Twinkie210

Did your Dr check your progesterone levels? I spotted for 6 days during my last pregnancy due to low progesterone levels. Once I started the supplement the spotting stopped. My progesterone level was 6.5. I still miscarried, but I know a lot of women who have to take supplements and go one to have healthy pregnancies! It would be worth while to ask your Dr.


----------



## pinksprinkles

I agree with Twinkie210- It could just be low progesterone. If he didn't test your levels, I think you should ask him to.


----------



## Tina25

No he didn't. He just gave me the option of having an early scan. I will defiantly ask to be tested thank you. This will be my third time and oddly they are exact same symptoms and the last two times ive miscarried. All my doctor ever says is that there's nothing they can do, if I miscarry I miscarry. I have a lovely doc lol.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ugh, I'd switch doc's if I were you. The one you have now doesn't sound like a real winner. :/


----------



## CuddleBunny

I would switch docs too, hun. There ARE things you can do to help prevent a miscarriage :flower:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Starmommy

I, too, thought I might be pregnant this month, but then arrived a heavier bleeding than I thought would be implantation bleeding - two full days of bleeding plus a couple days of spotting, which was heavier than implantation bleeding I noticed during my first pregnancy, but much lighter than my regular period. After googling this unusual bleeding + post conception, I found this thread and immediately took a pregnancy test based on others who had this same strange short "period" only to find out they were pregnant. I am, too! Thanks for this info - maybe someone else out there will benefit from reading these accounts of an unusual pregnancy symptom.


----------



## Andieb102

I have also had my heavy period for 2 days and then very light spotting for 4 days. At the 2nd day of spotting I took my temp and it was still high so I took a hpt. It was POSITIVE. I have gotten positive results everyday since. I thought for sure I was having a miscarriage so this gives me hope. Can anybody update and let me know how it turned out??? I have my doc appt in 2 days.


----------

